# Well The Crap Continue's To Roll



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well alittle history I guess
I started my reef tank off in a 40 brdr.....Moved it to a 90 gal standard.......Yeah didn't like that..So I moved it to a 33 gallon for a bit...that got old so I setup a 72 gal bowfront....That lasted for a bit until I couldn't take that damn bowfront anymore....So I nixed that and went with this ols 38 gal or close to it....Well yesterday I notciced that this tank that is fresh setup is bowing like crazy

Needless to say-Today I am switching my reef tank once again..
I will be switching everything over to a 29 gal Oceanic biocube with matching stand and a 150 HQI Halide setup-Cost me the tune of $685
I am crazy when it comes to having a quiet tank setup...I hope these damn biocubes live up to their name......

Anyhow....Should have some pics up after this once again transfer takes place....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sucks, but better to be safe than have water on the floor.

Why not move the reef into the big tank that was for the eel


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Sucks, but better to be safe than have water on the floor.
> 
> Why not move the reef into the big tank that was for the eel


well the 270 isn't mine-
it is a friends tank that could be moved from my place anytime they choose-although not likely to happen for atleast acouple years......But who knows for sure....

The 40 brdr I just gave it away to a friend that wanted it.
I have been trying to simplify things for along time now-This is or was my chance to due so.After this is setup-I can concentrate on my 500 gal thats needs some attention in the plumbing/pump dept.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think you should keep changeing the reef into different tanks every 3 months. looks like you started nice lil tradition









well good luck to you with the new setup. hope you will be happy with the end product


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...my cube is silent until I get a little too much evaporation...then it makes a trickling noise. Just a reminder to fill it back up.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

the bio cube is great, but before you buy look into the RED SEA MAX 130, its supposed to be the best of the cubes and its a little bigger at 34gals


----------

